

NSA system to "complex" to stop from deleting lawsuit information - emingo
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/06/09/nsa-our-systems-are-so-complex-we-cant-stop-them-from-deleting-data-wanted-for-lawsuit/

======
yiedyie
NSA: Our Systems Are So Complex We Can’T Stop Them From Deleting Evidence

